# AIB Insurance Breakdown



## mossypossy (Jan 17, 2018)

Just got my new policy and reading through the list of European countries there is one that is missing.

Finland.

Just a printing ommission or does breakdown cover not extend there?


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 17, 2018)

*and the answer is*

NOT COVERED

Also Poland.

Check your policies people.

European Cover does not necessarily mean the whole of Europe.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 17, 2018)

*Thanks*

I plan Slovenia Hungary Slovakia and Poland.
Will check and report back.
I use Aviva (Comfort)


----------



## harrow (Jan 17, 2018)

Does it cover me in Poundland ?

:camper:


----------



## Glass man (Jan 17, 2018)

*Please beware read policy*

When I had a policy with them they SPECIFICALY EXCLUDED ISLANDS, not much use if you are hoping to go to Scotland,  Canvey Island , Isle of White let alone Norway. 
They said that some islands would get help.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 18, 2018)

*Comfort Insurance Poland Ok*

Full cover  inc breakdown in Poland.
Also Hungary Slovenia Slovakia.
Checked by email reply within 2hrs
Underwriters...... Aviva


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 18, 2018)

Hungary not on AIB list either.


----------

